

RJMetrics Raises $1.2 Million from Investors On Both Coasts - robertjmoore
http://info.rjmetrics.com/blog/bid/51367/RJMetrics-Raises-1-2-Million-From-Leading-Early-Stage-Investors

======
betashop
I'm thrilled to be joining this team as an investor and board member.
Incredible product. Fantastic team.

